# MacHerps Annual Show



## Hickson (May 14, 2006)

The Macarthur Herp Society is holding it's Annual Reptile Show this Friday, 19th May. This year, instead of having a Snake Show and a Lizard Show separate, we are combining the two on the one night.

Bradbury Community Centre
The Parkway, Bradbury, NSW (next to Campbelltown)

The Centre is behind the Bradbury Inn.

Meeting/Show starts at 7:30pm. 

Rules: 

NO Venomous species.
No sick animals.
Entrants must be a current financial member of the Society. 
Entrants will only be accepted with an entry form. 
Reptiles are to be in a solid escape proof container/cage. (i.e. Large clear plastic terrarium or secure handle type plastic box, click-clacks etc.) 
Containers must be of appropriate size with ventilation. 
Animals don’t have to be in a ‘display’ tank unless you wish to, but it would add to the show by allowing other society members or visitors to view your animals. 
Animals are only to be removed from its container/cage by the owner at the time they are been presented to the judge. 
Hygiene is the responsibility of the owner.

We will also have someone there to sex your animals, if you're not sure about them.



Hix


----------



## Hickson (May 15, 2006)

Bump


----------



## pugsly (May 15, 2006)

Awesome stuff look forward to it!


----------



## Spike14 (May 15, 2006)

how come you have to be a member to go to the show?


----------



## SNKMST (May 15, 2006)

I think that says you have to be a member to enter a reptile in the show.


----------



## Spike14 (May 15, 2006)

no in a thread a while back i asked bout it and the person said you have to be amember to go, i think it was hiox but im not sure


----------



## salebrosus (May 15, 2006)

No Spike14 buddy, you don't have to be a member to attend the show but you DO have to be a current financial member to enter an animal. The same rules apply for most herp societies when reptiles shows are on.
Everyone is more than welcome to come along but if you want to enter an animal follow Hixie's first post.

Hope to see you there Spike14,

Simone.


----------



## zulu (May 15, 2006)

*re MacHerps*

mmm timing,mine are hibernating or bonking at the moment


----------



## Spike14 (May 15, 2006)

really? sweet! will work on the folks tonight :wink:


----------



## hugsta (May 15, 2006)

Don't you have any adolescants you want to bring along zulu?  I am sure you may have one or two to show.

Where do you get an entry form hix? On the night.


----------



## Spike14 (May 15, 2006)

hey hugsta bring along your rat set up so i can have a look :lol:


----------



## pugsly (May 15, 2006)

Hugsta go to the mac herps site and download one, but keep your diamonds out of it!! hehe


----------



## hugsta (May 15, 2006)

LOL, yeh, no worries spike, just for you. ;-) :lol:

What's the matter Steve, scared of a bit of competition...LOL. Was debating on bringing along bredli or jungles or waters. :? :lol: Lucky for you though, the diamonds are outside cooling.


----------



## pugsly (May 15, 2006)

yeah mine are starting too as well but thought id bring a couple along anyway..

see ya there!


----------



## hugsta (May 15, 2006)

Sure will.


----------



## peterescue (May 15, 2006)

*re MacHerps*



zulu said:


> mmm timing,mine are hibernating or bonking at the moment



Floor show!


----------



## Hickson (May 16, 2006)

hugsta said:


> Where do you get an entry form hix? On the night.



On the night, or you can get it at http://www.bolomey.com/docs/ShowEntry_Form.pdf

And yes, like always, visitors are welcome (we even had a drunk from the pub rock up for a talk a couple of months back). But you must be a member to enter a reptile in the show.



Hix


----------



## CodeRed (May 16, 2006)

Hey Hix,

Can you bring your membership form, $15, sign up on the night and then enter an animal?


----------



## DrOsteo (May 16, 2006)

Hugs bring the olive. I wanna play.


----------



## hugsta (May 16, 2006)

LOL, might bring one of the yearlings.


----------



## DrOsteo (May 16, 2006)

no, the big olive!!!!!!!! she's awesome!!!!!!


----------



## salebrosus (May 16, 2006)

I believe you can CodeRed. Might be better to get there about 715 instead to organise something.

Simone.


----------



## hugsta (May 16, 2006)

LOL, nah, don't have anything suitable to house her in for display. She's not that big for an olive.


----------



## Hickson (May 16, 2006)

Code Red: 
Not a problem. Just arrive early, like Simone said.



Hix


----------



## CodeRed (May 16, 2006)

Hix said:


> Code Red:
> Not a problem. Just arrive early, like Simone said.
> 
> 
> ...



OK Daz, did you hear that ... no stopping at McDonalds on the way then 8)


----------



## hugsta (May 16, 2006)

WHAT!!!!!!! You have got to be kidding me Code, well, you'll have to walk if I have to miss out on Maccas. ;-)  :lol:


----------



## JasonL (May 16, 2006)

My sons 7th birthday on friday, Damn it!


----------



## Spike14 (May 16, 2006)

ill put up a banner saying happy 7th birthday, then you can come


----------



## DrOsteo (May 16, 2006)

Huggy's only going as an excuse to have maccas on the way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hickson (May 16, 2006)

Yeah bring him along, he might enjoy it!



Hix


----------



## hugsta (May 16, 2006)

How did you guess DrOsteo....LOL

Thanks for the invite Hix, I hope I enjoy it. ;-)  :lol:


----------



## salebrosus (May 16, 2006)

Stop at Macca's Hugsta-it'll only make you cuddlier and more huggable, but not at the expense of by-passing my place on the way there :wink: 

Simone.


----------



## hugsta (May 16, 2006)

If I eat too much I will need to work it all off some how.................. I hope it is a long walk up your driveway.. ;-)  :lol:


----------



## DrOsteo (May 16, 2006)

a long walk met by her boyfriend at the top!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and by the way, i'll be coming. hopefully we can meet up on the way??? Give me a call


----------



## Hickson (May 16, 2006)

The problem is, after leaving maccas, Hugsta will have to walk past Krispy Kreme - he'll never get to Simone's!

Incidentally Huggie, the invite was for JasonL to bring his 7 year old son.



Hix


----------



## hugsta (May 16, 2006)

Hence the wink Hix, I know who you meant...LOL.

mmmmm, did someone say Krispy Kreme...yummy.


----------



## FAY (May 17, 2006)

Is it far to walk from Campbelltown station??


----------



## snakeeyes (May 17, 2006)

i used to live in campbelltown, i think its a fair walk garthnfay, might be best catching a cab, wouldnt cost much, but dont quote me as i aint lived there for a while


----------



## pugsly (May 17, 2006)

Bout a 15 min walk from the station.


----------



## snakeeyes (May 17, 2006)

oh that close, sorry think i better shut up next time..lol

thanks pugsly


----------



## pugsly (May 17, 2006)

Not far mate, prob more like 20min walk depends on how fast a walker i guess! lol. 

Sounds like there will be a few there good stuff!


----------



## snakeeyes (May 17, 2006)

been about 9 years since i lived there, im in melbourne now, do you know if you can change username in here ???


----------



## scotchbo (May 17, 2006)

is there any cost to come and have a look at the herp's


----------



## Hickson (May 17, 2006)

The only cost would be the $2 entry fee that we charge all non-members ($1 for members) at each meeting, just to cover the cost of hiring the hall.

(I should put that in the first post with all the details, but forget every time - Sorry!)



Hix


----------



## scotchbo (May 17, 2006)

no worries thanks for that ill see you all there


----------



## Vat69 (May 17, 2006)

Soooo if one was looking to bum a lift from say...the inner west where would one begin to look? 
Failing that, who's catching the train? Should I go I don't think I'd be comfortable catching that line late at night by myself.


----------



## salebrosus (May 17, 2006)

If people need a lift from the station i'm sure i would have room for a couple of people. 

Also Huggie, i might tell the boyfriend to stay home if i thought you might come by. And i'll have the Krispy Kreme donuts waiting for you at my place. Calling you now!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## Hickson (May 17, 2006)

Something else I forgot to mention (well, I wanted to wait till it was confirmed):

Our judge, who will be judging the animals, is Simon Watharow, editor of Reptiles Australia magazine.

And yes Monie, he is bringing a few issues.

Vat69, where in the Inner west are you coming from?



Hix


----------



## salebrosus (May 17, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!!!! Thanks a million Hixie. Can't wait.

Simone.


----------



## pbolomey (May 17, 2006)

CodeRed said:


> Hey Hix,
> 
> Can you bring your membership form, $15, sign up on the night and then enter an animal?



Yes you can. Just make sure its the first thing you do as you walk in the door

Pablo


----------



## rucuss.NZ (May 17, 2006)

i think i might come and see what's going on.


----------



## hugsta (May 18, 2006)

Come along rucussNZ, I will be there along with plenty of others.....unless I get stuck at Simones on the way. ;-)


----------



## pbolomey (May 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## FAY (May 18, 2006)

A few of us from the SCHS will be there......looking forward to meeting you all!!!


----------



## pbolomey (May 18, 2006)

Hi all,
If you are attending our meeting this Friday. Have a look at our new Polo Shirts. They come in XL, L, M and Small and different colors. They are $25 each. We also have a number of books for sale. 

See you there
Pablo


----------



## DrOsteo (May 18, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> If people need a lift from the station i'm sure i would have room for a couple of people.
> 
> Also Huggie, i might tell the boyfriend to stay home if i thought you might come by. And i'll have the Krispy Kreme donuts waiting for you at my place. Calling you now!!!!!
> 
> Simone.



I'll see you there Simone!

you like the doughnuts custard filled???


----------



## Hickson (May 19, 2006)

Strawberries & Cream Donut for me, thanks Osteo!



Hix


----------



## Possum (May 19, 2006)

*MacHerps*

Will there be a Sausage Sizzle? :wink:


----------



## CodeRed (May 19, 2006)

Sounds like Daz will have something cooking :wink:


----------



## pugsly (May 19, 2006)

Better get there before he does then!


----------



## Hickson (May 19, 2006)

Less than four hours to go!



Hix


----------



## Possum (May 19, 2006)

*MacHerps*

Sausage Sizzle?


----------



## pugsly (May 20, 2006)

Well it was a big turn out, not that many reptiles entered but lots of people there.

Simon Watharow was great, had a good chat to him, himself and Shane from Aussiepythons were the judges on the night.

Im proud to say my BHP from Pilbara won best Snake on show, and won of my diamonds got runner-up best sub adult. Pete won best lizard with his Bell's Lacie also winning the Members choice.

Nice to meet a few more people from here there although I forgotten your names on here already lol.

Whoever owned the STUNNING hypo coastal please pm me i am definately after some this season.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 20, 2006)

Actually mate, I only get best "Baby" lizard, Simones Forrest Dragon won best lizard (again)


----------



## Rennie (May 20, 2006)

Any pics for those of us who couldn't make it?


----------



## pugsly (May 20, 2006)

I actually didnt take any for a change lol, but Hix and Slateman took plenty so I am sure they will upload some later on today on tomoz prob.


----------



## FAY (May 20, 2006)

I would like to thank the Macherp people for a great night. It was the first time that I and my friends had ever been there and we were made to feel more than welcome!
It was great to meet new people and put names to faces, peterjohnston64, ruscussNZ, bulldogwoma and esp slateman!
Great to meet again the ones that I have met before johnbowemonie,glimmerman,NCHERPS, hugsta, hix etc
Was great to meet Shane Scarff again (probably can't remember me though) and to meet Simon Watharow.
Anyway I had a fantastic night!! Thanks once again!


----------



## Glimmerman (May 20, 2006)

Anytime Fay.

Pugsly I will PM u the guys details. I don't even know if he is on APS.


----------



## pbolomey (May 20, 2006)

*MacHerps SHOW RESULTS TABLE*

*SNAKES*
_*Juv *_ 
_*Winner*_ Greg Beckett with a Male Coastal Carpet
_*Runner-up*_ Simone Reeves with a Male BHP

*Sub-Adults*
_*Winner*_ Kyle Waihi with a Female Coastal Carpet
_*Runner-up*_ Steve Bullock with a Female Dimond

*Adult* 
_*Winner*_ Steve Bullock with a BHP
_*Runner-up*_ Jeff Armstrong with a Male Murray Darling

*LIZARDS*

*Sub-Adults*
_*Winner*_ Peter Johnson with a Lace Monitor
_*Runner-up*_ Toby Stirling with a Male Bearded Dragon

*Adult* 
_*Winner*_ Simone Reeves with a Southern Forest Dragon
*Runner-up* Shane Hennessy with a Female Broadbanded Sandswimmer

*MEMBERS CHOICE*
_*Winner*_ Peter Johnson with a Lace Monitor

Thanks to everyone that participated.

Pablo


----------



## bulldogwoma (May 20, 2006)

yes fay it was good to finally put some funny faces to them names,pugsly didnt look anything like his pic.and them cages robert whiped up in an hour,how good were they !!i think hes a closet carpenter.it was a top night and to top it off i won a raffell.


----------



## salebrosus (May 20, 2006)

Was great to finally meet you bulldogwoma and see all the other APS members like Spike14 and especially Fay who came along way to see the show. AND i cant leave out NCHERPS or the huggable Hugsta. Mmmmmmm krispy kreme's.

Simone.

P.S. DrOsteo did you turn up??? I also prefer my donuts cream filled.


----------



## alexr (May 20, 2006)

Congratulations Simone, Pete and Steve!!!! (and any other APSers whose real names I don't reckonise!) - Whadda ya mean no pictures steve? I don't believe it!

Would have loved to come along - but I am having car trouble again - my new pathie flies... but does not land 

Looking forward to the pics (come on slateman and hix - came on tonight esp. for them lol)


----------



## salebrosus (May 20, 2006)

Sorry DrOsteo, now i remember seeing you there (derrrr).

Can't leave out Glimmerman turning up or CodeRed and of course Dr Osteo. Great seeing you all,

Simone.


----------



## rucuss.NZ (May 20, 2006)

i own the female hypo but dn't tell any one. I have been reading APS 4 aboout the last two years. the computer that i was using was not mine. So APS would not except my yahoo e-mail so. a friend of my just got a new laptop and give me one of her e-mail to use SWEET. I'v know a few people on this site for a while. not to good with the computer. when i have work it out will start posting pic's. I'm not breeding the hypo this year sorry. She is a fussie feeder. Would like to put some more size on her but my good mate who i got her from is breeding his two females. they are from the same clutch. will let u all no when he has hatchies too sell. will do a better intro at a later time when i have pic's to post. now back to watching the hurricanes beat the waratahs. iI miss the game last nite.


----------



## salebrosus (May 20, 2006)

Go the Tahs!!!!! rucuss.NZ were you the unit who was about 6ft there reasonably early when Pete, Pugsly and i were putting the animals in the banks of cages? Were you at the previous meeting?

Simone.


----------



## Hickson (May 20, 2006)

Although I was taking pics, I was using Jeff's camera, so I can't upload any but Slatey said he would tomorrow.

It was a really good turnout, I dond't think I've seen so many people at a MacHerps meeting before. What was really impressive was when Jeff asked how many people found out about the show from the MacHerps website, the local radio adverts, or from APS - the show of hands was predominantly APS.

Also impressive was the fact that Simon Watharow flew up from Melbourne on Thursday for our show, and he flew back to Melbourne today.



Hix


----------



## rucuss.NZ (May 20, 2006)

looks like i will be playing poker/ watching the super 14 finals with a mate or 2 who play for the tahs.hehehe. yeah i was there a bit early just to settle the female she fiety as. DO u mean the talk that JW did in the city.


----------



## hugsta (May 20, 2006)

Was a great night so well done to the organisers and there were some very nice animals on display. I am sure if the event was held earlier on in the year they would get a bigger turnout though.

Good to meet some other members and catch up with the regulars, a great night indeed.


----------



## FAY (May 20, 2006)

Took a few photos...not that great...sorry.


----------



## FAY (May 20, 2006)

Another


----------



## Spike14 (May 20, 2006)

It was good to see some of the people from this site there, and even better to meet up with a breeder whom i had got beardies from a while ago here are some pics


----------



## FAY (May 20, 2006)

and


----------



## Spike14 (May 20, 2006)

more


----------



## Snow1369 (May 20, 2006)

Nice Pics that Hypo Coastal(i think unsure) is very nice! love them all!


----------



## FAY (May 20, 2006)

and


----------



## Spike14 (May 20, 2006)

yer i love that coastla, i think it is rucuss.NZ's?


----------



## FAY (May 20, 2006)

and


----------



## alexr (May 21, 2006)

Now I am really sorry I did not make it


----------



## Spike14 (May 21, 2006)

lol cheer up, u almost missed hugsta hitting me cause i baught the reptiles australia magazine he wanted hehe :twisted:


----------



## Slateman (May 21, 2006)

I've uploaded some photos of the night to http://www.aussiepythons.com/index....nc=main&g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=31023


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 21, 2006)

No one has bothered to mention the amount of snakes that waited until the night to take a dump. and my frill neck is really jacked off that he didn't win. He put in such a big effort. The only time in his life he has been well behaved. He stood up proud and faced the crowd. Bellsy is just laughing at him now!!! I hope I can get Bellsy there next year.


----------



## MannyM (May 21, 2006)

Is this an annual event?

I've recently lost my licence, so couldn't make it (Padstow boy, so not far off), but would have loved to. Will try to make the next one.


----------



## Hickson (May 21, 2006)

MannyM said:


> Is this an annual event?



Yes, it is. This was our second show.



Hix


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 21, 2006)

great pics slateman or whoever took them,hope to be there next year myself
baz


----------



## salebrosus (May 21, 2006)

Was a top night but unfortunately i have fallen victim to some dead set shocking face pulling photos

Simone.


----------



## Spike14 (May 21, 2006)

hehehe simone, here are quiet a few pic of my hat on here of the group photo's hehe


----------

